# Double D's



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

Double Doormats!

I took a break from packaging and shipping lures(Thanks to all of you!) yesterday and waded the incoming tide at Pelican Island.

I worked in a faster retrieve than I normally do for flounder and it paid off more than my traditional method did on this wade.

I still kept the lure close to or on the bottom, but I worked it a lot faster. I worked my rod tip to the side rather than up, which I almost always do while flounder fishing. I would twitch it hard and down to get the lure to kick up dust on the bottom. This produced rod bending strikes!

I used Red/White ControlledDescentLures.com and filled the hollow cavity with Pro-Cure Flounder Pounder Super Gel on a 3/8 oz. screw lock jig head.

Total for the day was 9 flounder, obviously I only kept these two.

Get Inhaled!â„¢


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

Good job! I figured it was too windy to go out today.


----------



## My Coast Outdoors (May 23, 2016)

This was yesterday afternoon and it wasn't bad, but today would be a little breezier.


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Ponds are frozen. Need to wait the next spring. Its great to get reels on the water in wintertime


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice fish, but due to the title of your post, I expected better.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good fish brotha keep up the good work!


----------

